# The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (MAFIA WIN)



## Vipera Magnifica

*Role PMs have been sent.*

*Night Zero has begun.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

time defined?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

48 hours for night zero and all subsequent phases, as was specified in the rules.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The first night had not gone as smooth as everyone had hoped. Gamzee Makara was downing Faygo and trippin' on some shrooms, when he apparently had a frightening hallucination of a dark figure with horns and a sickle. Seeing this sight caused Gamzee to have a panic attack and run around his respiteblock, until he slipped on some grub sauce and fell down a flight of stairs in an almost comical fashion.

*Dragon is dead. She was Mafia. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

... not a thing we see very often.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*


do we have a vig
do we have doctors who healed dragon
in anyone some sort of bodyguard
is somebody some sort of paranoid gun owner
does anyone have _any other role_ with the possibility of killing someone


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

So the roles are determined by our fandoms, huh?

Well, here are my guesses.

Lyra Heartstrings - no need for me to mention mine just yet, but you'll know that's it's among MLP:FiM / Homestuck / metal
Aletheia - MLP:FiM / grunge
Harvest Ty - ???
Zexion - Hetalia?
Coloursfall - Adventure Time / Earthbound / Homestuck
OrngSumb - ???
Zero Moment - MLP:FiM / Homestuck
Light - ???
Pig-serpent - ???
Phantom - Skyrim
Flora - Homestuck
yiran - ???
Maimi - Homestuck / Avatar
Polymetric Sesquialtera - Warriors
sreservoir - ???
Birdy - ???


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I will give my list as: "medumegu, whale physics, railgun, commie hippies, whale physics, madoka magica, d&d, playing with yesod, andrey semyenovich lebezyatnikov, madoka, avalon code, railguns."

because that is what veh knows. I have no reason _not_ to tell you which is relevant, and considering that, like, four of the things on that list are repeats, three of the others aren't really fandoms, and I'm not actually serious with two of the rest, it shouldn't be hard to narrow that list down significantly. uh that does tell you it isn't atla but. I ... don't care.

I might wonder what superbird was up to last night, since it seemingly took a targetted action and was targetted by an action, though. I mean, perhaps the latter isn't something that can we can reasonably expect to learn, but the former, eh?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

(I mean, I couldn't say _what_ superbird was doing, but it was doing _something_, and it would seem that there are at least ... four targetted roles in this game. I think. maybe three, maybe let me work that out, but I think four.)

other possibilities: randomisation? redirection? death miller ?? ... that's super-unlikely. maybe terrorist? doubly-killed alien? multiple mafia factions?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Flora - Homestuck


Surprisingly no!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Phantom - Skyrim


A little, but not the only 'fandom' I claim to be a part of... [I sort of am in to everything.]


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Since several people are into homestuck here, I did some research on it for this game, and that death sounded a lot like homestuck to me. Let's see... is there a villain in homestuck that uses a sickle?


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Light said:


> Since several people are into homestuck here, I did some research on it for this game, and that death sounded a lot like homestuck to me. Let's see... is there a villain in homestuck that uses a sickle?


Karkat uses sickles, but he's not a villain at all! He doesn't seem very vig-like either.

I think it was an accidental death, like healer clash maybe?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Maybe, Windragon is an interesting first target though. 

I know nothing at all about Homestuck though. Never even bothered to look at it, so I have no ideas there.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Also it may not necessarily be a Homestuck - sickles are a really popular weapon in lots of things (esp. anime), and horns don't necessarily mean troll either. Off the top of my head without much research at all, I can think of creatures/races in WoW (tauren), Skyrim (Argonians at least? I don't know much about it), and various anime that would have horns and the capability to use a weapon in their hands. Also various interpretations of Satan, for what its worth.

And while I'm at it, since there are a _lot_ of Homestuckers here, I imagine VM would try and diversify, so if someone likes HS it probably isn't necessarily _likely_ that's where their role came from, but is possible.

So any input about that would be useful.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Coloursfall said:


> Skyrim (Argonians at least? I don't know much about it)


Nope, Argonians are just a race. Besides, sickles and scythes aren't usable weapons in game.

I will tell you this, because otherwise I think it might be hard with me, guessing what fandom. Mine is NOT based on The Elder Scrolls.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Phantom is it Dishonored? I'm thinking either redirect or healer clash. With no leads right now then I say *abstain* unless somebody steps forward


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Nope, Argonians are just a race. Besides, sickles and scythes aren't usable weapons in game.


Yeah I was getting at the fact they were a race. Didn't know you couldn't use sickles though, huh.

Anyway, I dunno, my fandom is probably _really obvious_, and it's not Homestuck.

Also agreeing on that *Abstain*. We're coming out ahead right now so no need to kill anyone willy-nilly.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

My role's TF2-related, actually.

And yeah, *Abstain.*

I'd roleclaim but I'm too suspicious given this is the first day.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Coloursfall said:


> Yeah I was getting at the fact they were a race. Didn't know you couldn't use sickles though, huh.
> 
> Anyway, I dunno, my fandom is probably _really obvious_, and it's not Homestuck.
> 
> Also agreeing on that *Abstain*. We're coming out ahead right now so no need to kill anyone willy-nilly.


Nope, they aren't even in Skyrim at all! They were in Oblivion though, but only the scythes were really fun. I liked to hang them from the rafters in my house in the Imperal Docks. 

You do NOT know how many hours that took to do. Seriously. 

It's not Dishonored either. It's something I was more known for, but lately I've been a bit quiet about.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Oh, and *abstaining. *


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Nope, they aren't even in Skyrim at all! They were in Oblivion though, but only the scythes were really fun. I liked to hang them from the rafters in my house in the Imperal Docks.
> 
> You do NOT know how many hours that took to do. Seriously.
> 
> It's not Dishonored either. It's something I was more known for, but lately I've been a bit quiet about.


Is it Dragon Age?

*Abstain*


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Abstain*



Phantom said:


> It's not Dishonored either. It's something I was more known for, but lately I've been a bit quiet about.


It's Doctor Who, isn't it?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

For my safety I'll only say that one of you is right.


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Not much info yet. Hmm...

*##Vote:Abstain*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> I might wonder what superbird was up to last night, since it seemingly took a targetted action and was targetted by an action, though. I mean, perhaps the latter isn't something that can we can reasonably expect to learn, but the former, eh?


I'm as confused as you. I do believe that I got redirected by someone, because I did not hit my intended target last night.

Also, I may as well say that I'm Homestuck as well. It's not like that's going to help narrow it down or anything. Also my role doesn't really make that much sense anyway.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

i'm not actually warriors, surprisingly! probs cause vehement doesn't know much bout that series?

will contribute more later, getting ready for uni. likely i'll abstain though, i just need moar time to think


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Well I do have fandoms other than Homestuck and AtLA

I just don't talk about them

Also, Homestucks, doesn't it seem unlikely Gamzee was /mafia/ mafia? I can't imagine him being in an organized one unless it's with Caliborn/Kurloz, and a pure HS mafia would be... yeah. 

I'd imagine it's likely that Light's from Death Note,  which coming from the series would make an excellent don

* abstain. *


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Maimi said:


> I'd imagine it's likely that Light's from Death Note,  which coming from the series would make an excellent don


That would be a pretty obvious choice as well. But I'm not going to say anything right now.


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Light said:


> That would be a really obvious choice as well. But I'm not going to say anything right now.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Abstain* too, I guess.  probably the best choice for now.

Also I'm from a video game made by either Blizzard or Nintendo.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Birdy said:


> I'm as confused as you. I do believe that I got redirected by someone, because I did not hit my intended target last night.
> 
> Also, I may as well say that I'm Homestuck as well. It's not like that's going to help narrow it down or anything. Also my role doesn't really make that much sense anyway.


I simply ~happen~ to know that you have a targetted role, and also that something targetted you, you know? that's a very usual thing to know. standard procedure, extensive stalking, when I want you to make a contract with me and become a magical girl, eh? not unusual, not unusual at all.

wait, you get told you didn't get your intended target?

... you realise, when a maf just died n0, that does not make you not suspicious. that might be a bit obvious? but. I'll hold off on accusing you just yet.

because really, what is _wrong_ with you people >||| do you just abstain as soon as the bandwagon comes along >||| that is totally unproductive >||| "we're just going to stand around doing ~nothing at all~ unless we get solid information" is, like, the key to losing as town >||| >||| >|||

for that I'll nominate *orngsumb* for execution for starting the abstains for absence of reasons when not all the available information is out! for by now we should all know that _abstain bandwagons are hard to stop_ once they get started, so by doing that you have p much doomed us to getting nothing accomplished even if crucial information _does_ come out. which is ... unlikely, but abstaining in hour 4 of 48? entirely untimely, for shame.

(the chances of orngsumb being mafia? ... about one in five, I'd say, by the quarter-mafia rule of thumb which seems to generally hold around here. I don't doubt that it's townie thoroughly indoctrinated with the misguided principle of "abstain on day 1 because that's what we always do" without understanding the reasoning behind why we p much always abstain on day 1. that's not the point. the point is ~obstruction of justice~ and the fact that abstaining before, I don't doubt, about half of players have even read the thread, is a _horrid idea_.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Maimi said:


> Well I do have fandoms other than Homestuck and AtLA
> 
> I just don't talk about them
> 
> Also, Homestucks, doesn't it seem unlikely Gamzee was /mafia/ mafia? I can't imagine him being in an organized one unless it's with Caliborn/Kurloz, and a pure HS mafia would be... yeah.
> 
> I'd imagine it's likely that Light's from Death Note,  which coming from the series would make an excellent don
> 
> * abstain. *


mogu mogu?

also relevant to light, although I have to say, death note shenanigan things do sound like excellent don.



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i'm not actually warriors, surprisingly! probs cause vehement doesn't know much bout that series?
> 
> will contribute more later, getting ready for uni. likely i'll abstain though, i just need moar time to think


would surprise if that were so?



Phantom said:


> For my safety I'll only say that one of you is right.


I don't understand >||| surely these things have enough characters that it would be difficult to determine what any given player even with the relevant known.



Aletheia said:


> My role's TF2-related, actually.
> 
> And yeah, *Abstain.*
> 
> I'd roleclaim but I'm too suspicious given this is the first day.


first day makes you suspicious ?? ? what, what, do you have an aversion to roleclaiming on the first day or something?



Coloursfall said:


> Yeah I was getting at the fact they were a race. Didn't know you couldn't use sickles though, huh.
> 
> Anyway, I dunno, my fandom is probably _really obvious_, and it's not Homestuck.
> 
> Also agreeing on that *Abstain*. We're coming out ahead right now so no need to kill anyone willy-nilly.


uh adventure time ?? or mlp ... earthbound things? ... you do seem be going through such a phase, it does seem not unlikely, but, eh, cba to care, what fandom is really not an important thing because it doesn't ... provide any information about what you _are_.



Phantom said:


> Maybe, Windragon is an interesting first target though.
> 
> I know nothing at all about Homestuck though. Never even bothered to look at it, so I have no ideas there.


night 1 is information-free to the present, so given equal prior knowledge, the ideal (which is not necessarily the best in practice, but it's hard to say practically, too many other factors to deal with) thing mafia and doctors can do is pick random target (constraining the mafia to random non-mafia targets, I guess).



Flora said:


> Karkat uses sickles, but he's not a villain at all! He doesn't seem very vig-like either.
> 
> I think it was an accidental death, like healer clash maybe?


still fails to explain why only _one_ death? healer clash is super-unlikely in that light, so if someone actually did heal dragon, they ought to speak up, because otherwise we might have an active alien running around or something, and that would be very bad.



Light said:


> Since several people are into homestuck here, I did some research on it for this game, and that death sounded a lot like homestuck to me. Let's see... is there a villain in homestuck that uses a sickle?


hee, research, that's cute. ... I don't generally put much stock into fluff, but eh, fandom crossover, eh, I'll leave the fluff analysis to other people, eh ... several is perhaps understate, eh?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

res, by sheer virtue of what you just typed, I'm now pretty sure you're not mafia. I'll also have you know that my role probably almost the same as yours, except that they have rather opposite effects.

And whether or not you'll believe me, I'm fairly sure I'm not mafia. In fact, my role is really more or less useless. It's pretty much a downgraded version of an inspector, except that I don't actually get told their alignment. Suffice to say, I really oughtn't to be a target for the mafia but if I am it gives all you people one more day. If I'm living, it probably won't harm anything on their side.

(let me put it this way: I have pretty much no way to find who the mafia is unless I outright uncover the don. And even then, there are a multitude of ways that can go wrong, too.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

rel at effercon, no aletheia, no harvest type, no zexion, no fmc, no orgy, no zm, light, no pig-serpent, phantom, no flora, yiran, no mimi, no zigzag, no res, no dragon, superbird.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> for that I'll nominate *orngsumb* for execution for starting the abstains for absence of reasons when not all the available information is out! for by now we should all know that _abstain bandwagons are hard to stop_ once they get started, so by doing that you have p much doomed us to getting nothing accomplished even if crucial information _does_ come out. which is ... unlikely, but abstaining in hour 4 of 48? entirely untimely, for shame.
> 
> (the chances of orngsumb being mafia? ... about one in five, I'd say, by the quarter-mafia rule of thumb which seems to generally hold around here. I don't doubt that it's townie thoroughly indoctrinated with the misguided principle of "abstain on day 1 because that's what we always do" without understanding the reasoning behind why we p much always abstain on day 1. that's not the point. the point is ~obstruction of justice~ and the fact that abstaining before, I don't doubt, about half of players have even read the thread, is a _horrid idea_.)


Interesting point, and I'm inclined to agree - after all, on day 1, if we have even a sliver of information, we should follow it.

*OrngSumb*


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> mogu mogu?


That is the opposite of a fandom. A fandom involves something I _like._



Birdy said:


> res, by sheer virtue of what you just typed, I'm now pretty sure you're not mafia. I'll also have you know that my role probably almost the same as yours, except that they have rather opposite effects.
> 
> And whether or not you'll believe me, I'm fairly sure I'm not mafia.


Fairly sure??? Just fairly.

(The rest of your post... er, okay, sure?)

Also I feel like I should fill out one of those surveys now, but eh, the point?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Birdy said:


> res, by sheer virtue of what you just typed, I'm now pretty sure you're not mafia. I'll also have you know that my role probably almost the same as yours, except that they have rather opposite effects.
> 
> And whether or not you'll believe me, I'm fairly sure I'm not mafia. In fact, my role is really more or less useless. It's pretty much a downgraded version of an inspector, except that I don't actually get told their alignment. Suffice to say, I really oughtn't to be a target for the mafia but if I am it gives all you people one more day. If I'm living, it probably won't harm anything on their side.
> 
> (let me put it this way: I have pretty much no way to find who the mafia is unless I outright uncover the don. And even then, there are a multitude of ways that can go wrong, too.)


ah, what's it, tracker or watcher or whatever it's usually called? ... it doesn't matter what it's called.

I must regretfully inform that my role is not quite what one might expect. it doesn't, after all, inherently report what is acting on my target nor what my target is acting on. but we'll see.

_fairly_ sure. only fairly, eh? maybe you're wrong, eh!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> would surprise if that were so?


english please >|||



sreservoir said:


> rel at effercon, no aletheia, no harvest type, no zexion, no fmc, no orgy, no zm, light, no pig-serpent, phantom, no flora, yiran, no mimi, no zigzag, no res, no dragon, superbird.


what the hell does this even mean

and i'm not zigzag anymoreeee :((((


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Perhaps. If I am mafia, of which there is admittedly a fair possibility, I haven't yet been informed.

Well yes, tracker, pretty much. Which I consider next-to-useless unless I get really really lucky. But I gave the best estimate, res, given the information you provided.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> english please >|||
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell does this even mean
> 
> and i'm not zigzag anymoreeee :((((


let me try that english to english translating thing

would it surprise if that were so?

these things are relevant to matters concerning [persons, including persons for which there is no recorded information]

okay crystalchu whatever you say



Superbird said:


> Perhaps. If I am mafia, of which there is admittedly a fair possibility, I haven't yet been informed.
> 
> Well yes, tracker, pretty much. Which I consider next-to-useless unless I get really really lucky. But I gave the best estimate, res, given the information you provided.


are you sure you read your role pm correctly! it should tell you ... say, vm, my pm doesn't actually specify what my win condition is, just alignment! how am I supposed to know that innocent doesn't mean my only win condition is to be lynched after being nightkilled but not nightkilled again!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

... also that is some _horrid_ autocorrect that happened to some of that list of names.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> would it surprise if that were so?


gahhhhhh



> okay crystalchu whatever you say


EEEEEEE *high-pitched whine* stop ittttt

anyway to make this post relevant i'mma just add that my role is from phoenix wright


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Damn. I wanted to go further in this Mafia but it looks like my time has come. See, Gamzee is a Mafia role. I know. Because I transformed into him after he was killed last night. And res, for pointing the finger, I'm pulling the trigger and taking you with me. Time to blow.

*Explode with sreservoir*


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> first day makes you suspicious ?? ? what, what, do you have an aversion to roleclaiming on the first day or something?


I have no idea who is and isn't mafia and I do not wish to be targeted.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



OrngSumb said:


> Damn. I wanted to go further in this Mafia but it looks like my time has come. See, Gamzee is a Mafia role. I know. Because I transformed into him after he was killed last night. And res, for pointing the finger, I'm pulling the trigger and taking you with me. Time to blow.
> 
> *Explode with sreservoir*


 No! Not my OTP!!!  (= ; I ; =)


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

...well, I suppose now I know who two of them are.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



OrngSumb said:


> Damn. I wanted to go further in this Mafia but it looks like my time has come. See, Gamzee is a Mafia role. I know. Because I transformed into him after he was killed last night. And res, for pointing the finger, I'm pulling the trigger and taking you with me. Time to blow.
> 
> *Explode with sreservoir*


if that's retractable, would be wonderful idea for you at this point because uh. blowing up without sufficient information is a bad idea when you're actually, uh, quite far from being lynched. otherwise, well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> No! Not my OTP!!!  (= ; I ; =)


what, are you one of those, what is it, leijon, is that it?


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I don't see why he'd retract it at this point seeing as he's proven himself to be mafia.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

because, uh, there's lovering going around and one of us is mafia?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



sreservoir said:


> because, uh, there's lovering going around and one of us is mafia?


Oh snap

I knew you two were right for each other (=`ω´=)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

It was a beautfiul day. Kyubey and the Medic were having a picnic, both madly in love with each other. Suddenly they heard a noise from behind them...

hOnK

"What was that?" the Medic asked, looking startled.

HoNk

"There it is again!" he shouted.

hOnK
HoNk
hOnK :O)

After a a thundering boom and a flash of light, the spot that the two were sitting on was turned to ash. The other players stared, mouths agape.

*OrngSumb is dead. He was Mafia.
sreservoir is dead. He was Mafia.
yiran is dead. He was Innocent.
24 hours still left in the day.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

...

I can't understand res speak... like at all. 

But someone just got blown up...


I gues it is silly to hide the fandom... Doctor Who!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I got ninja'd by the GM!

That was... wow.

How many mafia _are there?_


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'm thinking multiple groups or individual members or something because two mafia members just killed each other.


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Pig-serpent said:


> I'm thinking multiple groups or individual members or something because two mafia members just killed each other.


Terrorists don't usually know who the actual mafia are, mind. They typically have to figure it out themselves.


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

It looks like our doctor might have been taken as collateral damage?

So sreservoir and yiran were lovers, and sreservoir was mafia and yiran was innocent. So I'm guessing sreservoir was Kyubey, and yiran was Medic. But then who was the original lover? It looks like there was a cupid role that paired them, if Medic was in fact the doctor.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Maimi said:


> Terrorists don't usually know who the actual mafia are, mind. They typically have to figure it out themselves.


Didn't think of terrorists for some reason.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Im'ma go out on a limb and say that there's probably only one mafia member left, with this sized game. Maybe two.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

With the day's recent events in mind, the players all decided to retire and sleep. They would just have to wait to see what would happen the next day.

*No Lynch.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The players found another shocking sight on the dawn of the second day. A charred blue suit lay on the ground of the town courthouse, and next to it, a note. The note contained a message that had been hastily written down in pen:

I write this message now as I am afraid for my life. I thought that metal monster was but a myth, but alas, it is here, and about to put an end to me. I only hope that​
The message ended abruptly. The other players took a moment of silence for their friend. This was a rather untimely ending for the ace attorney.

*Polymetric Sesquialtera is dead. She was Innocent. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Metal monster? I wonder who that could be.


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I reeeeeeeaaally hope that wasn't our cop. Didn't she hint at Phoenix Wright? That'd be a pretty obvious thing to say though(Giver her away). Could she have been trying to take the kill? The Metal monster seemed really weird. The only thing I could gauge from that is something like a metal slim from DQ or maybe a Steel Type pokemon.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

sad :(
(that's all)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

A metal monster? I could be almost anyone. 

*puts on specs*

I am not sure where to go from here. At this point, abstaining isn't an entirely bad idea. I really think the mafia's down to one. Less likely two.

Obviously the mafia isn't inactive, and I really think we lost our inspector with Leafpool. 

Anyone have info? If there's really only one mafia left, then the danger is limited. I call a role claim party. 

I'll start. 

Hello, I'm the Doctor.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

My reasoning: I know one person who may be innocent already.

There are twelve people left. One (less likely two) mafia left if VM hasn't blown a gear or two and there are more. They should be easier to weed out if we used our information together.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Anyone have info? If there's really only one mafia left, then the danger is limited. I call a role claim party.


I'm a character from MLP:FiM.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I'm a character from MLP:FiM.


Likewise!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Okay, you pony heads got info or what?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Okay, you pony heads got info or what?


Yes! Coloursfall (not like it matters now) is Lucas from Earthbound.

(I'm an inspector with a twist - I can find out the name of the character each player is, but not the player's role.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Yes! Coloursfall (not like it matters now) is Lucas from Earthbound.
> 
> (I'm an inspector with a twist - I can find out the name of the character each player is, but not the player's role.)


So you're like a role inspector? That's pretty sw33t. Who've you got so far?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> So you're like a role inspector? That's pretty sw33t. Who've you got so far?


Just Coloursfall. I forgot to send in my night action during the previous night...


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I can confirm this. I blocked Colour's role last night and there was no death. If there's one mafia left, they're the don. So... Colours isn't the don. 

Aaaaanyone else?


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'm the Sniper. My role's copy/pasted from TF2 Mafia, which means I can kill exactly one person during the day once per game.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Hmmm, that sounds _really lazy_. I don't think VM would do something like that. *Aletheia.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

DAMN ENTER KEY.

DAMN NO EDITING. 

My reasons: So far, I don't like the sound of that role in general. If they can kill one person _during the day_, that means I _can't_ roleblock them. So tonight if I roleblock them they can kill Lyra and we'll be back at square one. Even if they are innocent this furthers me toward my ideal goal of possibly blocking the don and stopping their kill. 

Which is WHY I need more people to claim.

We can afford to kill people folks. Gonna happen.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'm Link.

I can summon the night at one point in any game and stop the day.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Phantom withdrew from the game.

She was innocent. 






And awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Phantom withdrew from the game.
> 
> She was innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And awesome.


(=^. .^) I'm not sure how to f33l about this


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'll give Phantom until the end of the next night phase to change her mind.

Also, *I'm extending this phase by 24 hours* to allow for discussion.


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> I can confirm this. I blocked Colour's role last night and there was no death. If there's one mafia left, they're the don. So... Colours isn't the don.
> 
> Aaaaanyone else?


... How is this confirmation? I mean, you aren't finding out what someone is, just roleblocking them, which doesn't really give information as such??? That does nothing to say whether or not Colours is Lucas



Phantom said:


> DAMN ENTER KEY.
> 
> DAMN NO EDITING.
> 
> My reasons: So far, I don't like the sound of that role in general. If they can kill one person _during the day_, that means I _can't_ roleblock them. So tonight if I roleblock them they can kill Lyra and we'll be back at square one. Even if they are innocent this furthers me toward my ideal goal of possibly blocking the don and stopping their kill.
> 
> Which is WHY I need more people to claim.
> 
> We can afford to kill people folks. Gonna happen.


Also ??? If they kill once during the day... then they can't kill Lyra at night... and if they're lying you _could_ roleblock them so. I'd question how the Doctor is a roleblocker, but I'm not a Whovian and you're dropping out. The rest seems mostly relevant


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Phantom said:


> Phantom withdrew from the game.
> 
> She was innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And awesome.


I'm confused.


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Aletheia said:


> I'm confused.


Phantom's left TCoD (possibly permanently, possibly just for a while?), so she's dropping out of the game.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*No one died.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

(Oh well. Ample time was given, so I'd rather reward the person(s) who actually sent in their actions than wait for those who didn't.)

Last night, The Doctor took his TARDIS into a rift in space time and disappeared from the universe.

*Phantom is "dead". She was Innocent. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Okay, well, there goes one theory. I had a feeling that Phantom might have been a Cyberman, but I guess that has been disproven.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

This appears to be rather dead.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Uh... Is there anyone who hadn't posted? Because I could go for a nice inactive lynch right now.


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I thought this had died. :/


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

For the interests of possible reviving the game, I nominate *Zexion* for lynching, since they haven't posted.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The only reason that I haven't is because of the server issues. By the time I'd get around to reading/posting, the server derps up on me.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Well, alright, at least you're paying attention....

Well, while I *withdraw*, what do you think we should do?


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I don't know. There isn't really a lead.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Abstain?


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

That won't do anything about the inactivity, really; although come to think of it, pruning off the non-posters... probably won't make anyone post either, eh.

On the other hand, though, *Coloursfall* has left TCoD--since it doesn't appear that he's staying for the game, well.


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

This is so sad. First Phantom, now Coloursfall? Who else?

*Colours*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Colours, too? All the great people are leaving :o(

*Colours*, I guess.


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Colors* left!? When? <:O


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I missed this.  Oh well, might as well vote *Colors*


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Colours*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The players finally took action by burning Lucas' house down. Even though he was innocent, he wouldn't be of much use to the players anymore.

*Coloursfall is dead. He was Innocent. 48 hours for actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The players awoke the next morning to find a true holiday gift. All their lives had been spared!

*No one has died. 48+ hours for discussion.*

Also, due to the way this game is going, I'm going to request that you lynch every day from now on.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Aletheia.
*(literally the only reason I visit this forum is because of this mafia game)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

.....Alright, whatever. *Aletheia.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Hey.

You know what didn't happen last night

a death. 

She's probably an alien :V

Aaalso, this is your lovely Inspector Cabanela speaking! *Flora* is mafia. Yeah.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'm up for lynching Mafia. *Flora*.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Or inactive, meaning Alethia could be mafia, but best not to chance that yet.
*Flora* seems like the best bet right now.


----------



## Harvest Ty

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Flora*

What's with the activity drop as of late? Is it the server?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

The townspeople all surrounded Discord, ready to attack. A few players stepped forward to create a powerful spell, and the master of chaos was turned into stone.

Though much to their surprise, he was on their side.

*Flora is dead. She was Innocent. 48+ hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

By the time the sun had risen on the next morning, the body of Lynne had already been found. Her assailant, however, had not. Some sharp object, like a knife, a shuriken, or a sword, had caused her to bleed to death.

*Maimi is dead. She was Innocent. 48+ for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Uh-oh. I do believe that's our inspector we just lost.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Well, I just don't know what to do now.
There's only 8 players left.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

There can't be more than one mafioso left, surely.


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

We either need to lynch or abstain. On the one hand, if we wait for there to be fewer players we have a greater chance of hitting mafia. On the other hand, we're running out of opportunities to kill the mafia.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Light said:


> We either need to lynch or abstain. On the one hand, if we wait for there to be fewer players we have a greater chance of hitting mafia. On the other hand, we're running out of opportunities to kill the mafia.


But if we do wait longer, we have a chance that there won't be enough of us left to beat the mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

See my post earlier. You must lynch from this point on, or else this game will last forever.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

...so should we just randylynch?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I guess?


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Inactive maybe?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Well there's nobody who_ hasn't_ posted, so there's not much to go on there


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Well there's nobody who_ hasn't_ posted, so there's not much to go on there


I meant someone who hasn't posted since the first day or so.


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Is there anyone who hasn't posted in a while?
(I'm still alive.)
If not, a random lynch is as good as any lynch.


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I'm going to go ahead and Finger Of Suspicion *Flora*. Usually she doesn't play, which kind of makes her a frequent mafia target. So the fact that she hasn't yet died is a bit suspicious, as well as the fact that she's paying attention to this game.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Light said:


> I'm going to go ahead and Finger Of Suspicion *Flora*. Usually she doesn't play, which kind of makes her a frequent mafia target. So the fact that she hasn't yet died is a bit suspicious, as well as the fact that she's paying attention to this game.


Except I did die. I got lynched like the last day phase [/is a zooooombiiiiiie]


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Let's kill Flora again.  Zombies are a menace to society, and therefore are in the mafia.  Also, We should go through the rest of the dead people and make sure they're really dead and not vampires or undead unicorns or something like that.  Starting with *Yiran*.

As for serious discussion... now what?


----------



## Light

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

I... I totally knew that!!

Um, okay. I got nothin'.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Randylynch is the best thing now.

*Lyra Heartstrings*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

w/e

*Lyra Heartstrings*


----------



## Pig-serpent

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

*Lyra*
Doesn't appear most people care


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

_loira_


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

shit *Lyra*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

_le sign_

Let's finish this up soon...

*Lyra Heartstrings is dead. He was Innocent. [Number] hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Who would have thought that one stroke of the pen was all it took to create a new world? Light looked upon the carnage with a wild smile across his face. Ganondorf and Italy couldn't help but laugh as well. Their plans had finally come to fruition.

*Superbird is dead. He was Innocent.
Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent.*

Link and Sniper had no choice but to surrender. They had been unwittingly led to their own demise. With their friends dead, they were outnumbered.

Light smiled at the two cowering players. "You will address me as _god of the New World!"_

*Mafia Wins.*



Spoiler: Roles



*Player: *Lyra Heartstrings
*Role: *Twilight Sparkle (Flavor Cop - Innocent)
*Description: *Each night, you can visit another player and try to make a new friend! By visiting a player, you will learn their name.

*Player: *Aletheia
*Role: *Sniper (Vigilante - Innocent)
*Description: *Sniping's a good job, mate! It's challenging work, out-of-doors... I guarantee you'll not go hungry. At the end of the day, you have the option to kill another player of your choice.

*Player: *Harvest Ty
*Role: *Ganondorf (Mayor - Mafia)
*Description: *In addition to taking part in mafia meetings, your vote will count as two votes during the day. Your fellow mafia members are Light Yagami (Light), Kyubey (sreservoir), and Italy (Zexion). You will take over as don if both Light and Kyubey are dead.

*Player: *Zexion
*Role: *Italy (Mafia Goon - Mafia)
*Description: *You like to hang out with the mafia because they make the best pasta! And every self-respecting Italian has to have _some_ mafia connections, right? Your fellow mafia are Light Yagami (Light), Kyubey (sreservoir), and Ganondorf (Harvest Ty). If all three are dead, you will take over as don. As don, you will have the power to make two kills per night instead of one.

*Player: *Coloursfall
*Role: *Lucas (Innocent Child - Innocent)
*Description: *Once during the game, you can ask the GM to tell everyone of your innocence.

*Player: *OrngSumb
*Role: *Ditto (Universal Backup - Innocent)
*Description: *You will instantly transform into the first player to die during the game, and inherit all that person’s powers.

*Player: *Zero Moment
*Role: *Meulin Leijon (Lover Maker - Innocent)
*Description: *You don’t have time for this silly meowfia business when there are so many ships to be made!!! On night one, you can select two players to make into your one true purring. These two players will now be lovers.

*Player: *Light
*Role: *Light Yagami (Don - Mafia)
*Description: *You are justice. You will be the god of the new world! You must obliterate anyone who stands between you and your goal. Each night you may write the name of one player into your notebook, causing them to die. Your fellow mafia are Kyubey (sreservoir), Ganondorf (Harvest Ty), and Italy (Zexion).

*Player: *Pig-serpent
*Role: *Link (Night-bringer - Innocent)
*Description: *Once during the game, you can play the Sun’s Song on your ocarina, bringing the day to an end. No one will be lynched, and the night phase will begin.

*Player: *Phantom
*Role: *The Doctor (Roleblocker - Innocent)
*Description: *Each night, you can take another player on an adventure in your TARDIS. That player will be unable to complete any of their night actions.

*Player: *Flora
*Role: *Discord (Nexus - Innocent)
*Description: *You have been known to bring chaos wherever you go. Whenever you are targeted with a non-lethal night action, that action will be transferred on to another random player.

*Player: *yiran
*Role: *Medic (Doctor - Innocent)
*Description: *Each night you may activate your ÜberCharge on another player, rendering them immune to night kills. Is it safe? I have no idea!

*Player: *Maimi
*Role: *Lynne (Alien – Innocent/Mafia)
*Description: *If you are targeted for a kill at night, you will become an activated alien. If you are lynched as an activated alien, you win the game.

*Player: *Polymetric Sesquialtera
*Role: *Phoenix Wright (Redirector - Innocent)
*Description: *Being an ace attorney, you can protect your clients by redirecting any actions that target them onto other players. Each night, you can pick who to protect, and who receives the redirected night actions.

*Player: *sreservoir
*Role: *Kyubey (Role Cop - Mafia)
*Description: * ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼ Each night you can select one player to find that player’s role. Your fellow mafia are Light Yagami (Light), Ganondorf (Harvest Ty), and Italy (Zexion). You will take over as don if Light Yagami is dead.

*Player: *Dragon
*Role: *Gamzee Makara (Terrorist - Mafia)
*Description: *You work for the mafia, even though you are unaware of their identities. Once during the day, you can use your Faygo bomb to blow yourself up, taking another player with you. Even though you don’t survive, you will be paving the way for the arrival of the mirthful messiahs.

*Player: *Birdy
*Role: *Davesprite (Tracker - Innocent)
*Description: *You’re Davesprite. You can use your mysterious sprite powers to follow a player and find out who they targeted with their night action (if any). caw caw motherfuckers.





Spoiler: Actions



N0:
Zero Moment ships sreservoir and yiran. They are now lovers.
Light kills Dragon
yiran heals Light
Lyra Heartstrings inspects Coloursfall (Result: “Coloursfall is Lucas”)
Polymetric Sesquialtera protects res, redirects to yiran
Superbird tracks res (Result: “yiran targeted Light”)
sreservoir inspects Superbird (Result: “Superbird is a Tracker”)
OrngSumb transforms into  a terrorist

D1:
OrngSumb explodes, taking res with him
yiran dies
No one is lynched

N1:
Light kills Polymetric Sesquialtera
Phantom blocks Coloursfall
Polymetric Sesquialtera protects Flora, redirects to Light
Flora randomly redirects Poly’s action to Pig-serpent

D2:
No one is lynched

N2:
Dalek forfeits the game
Lyra Heartstrings inspects Aletheia (Result: “Aletheia is The Sniper”)

D3:
Coloursfall is lynched

N3:
Light kills Maimi
Maimi becomes the activated alien

D4:
Flora is lynched

N5:
Light kills Maimi
D6:
Light kills Lyra Heartstrings

N6:
Superbird tracks Zexion. (Result: “Zexion did not target anyone”)
Light kills Superbird
Aletheia kills Zero Moment
Mafia wins





Spoiler: Epilogue



VM looked down at what he had written, casually crumpled it into a ball, and threw it into the fireplace. There's no way that was ever going to be a decent fanfic. Yagami was the very definition of Mary Sue. There was little to no character development whatsoever. Some of the shippings were just terrible (KyuMed? Really?). Not a single thing here was canon. All he would have needed to do was add some vampires and ship himself with the characters and this would have been the crappiest of crapfics.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

Waaaaaay too many Mafia in this game. Five, and an Alien.

Also, what the hell Alethia? I was pretty much confirmed Innocent. 

Although I count this as a win for me, since I decided that my win conditions included "fuck up the game as hard as I can." Pretty sure shipping the Medic and a Mafia with them getting blown to hell on the first Day satisfies that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Although I count this as a win for me, since I decided that my win conditions included "fuck up the game as hard as I can." Pretty sure shipping the Medic and a Mafia with them getting blown to hell on the first Day satisfies that.


Yes, you certainly succeeded on that front.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: The Great Fandom Crossover Mafia (Game in Progress)*

My first game as a member of the Mafia and we win. 

Wow. 

GG everyone~


----------



## Light

I'll take a potato chip... *AND EAT IT!*

Here's the quicktopic link for the mafia. I dunno, in case you want to watch me trying to come up with deaths (VM was awesome and let me specify the cause), reminiscing on awkward moments with former members, and bizarrely accurate death note premonitions. Your expectations have now been set overly high.

I'm actually a bit relieved res got blown up, knowing yiran was the doctor.


----------



## Flora

MAN I THOUGHT THAT MAIMI MIGHT'VE ACTUALLY BEEN INSPECTOR BECAUSE I WAS A FUCKING NEXUS


----------



## Mai

Flora said:


> MAN I THOUGHT THAT MAIMI MIGHT'VE ACTUALLY BEEN INSPECTOR BECAUSE I WAS A FUCKING NEXUS


I THOUGHT THAT VM SAID THAT HE DECIDED INSPECTOR WAS A TERRIBLE ROLE A WHILE AGO

BUT I'M PRETTY SURE I WAS JUST MISREMEMBERING THIS


SIGH

all my alien attempts have ended in miserable failure before, I think

I don't have a very good record


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Now, to be fair, the mafia really had the advantage late-game by _being the only ones playing._ It doesn't help that two of the innocents went on hiatus mid-game.


----------



## Zero Moment

So, sequel?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Zero Moment said:


> So, sequel?


Perhaps. If enough people want one.


----------



## Aletheia

wow I suck ;-;
well now that this is finally over I can go at least! :D


----------



## Phantom

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Now, to be fair, the mafia really had the advantage late-game by _being the only ones playing._ It doesn't help that two of the innocents went on hiatus mid-game.


Yeah... about that. 

I'm hardly on here even though I'm technically 'back'. 

I might play though if we do this again.


----------

